# Baked Beans - Mushy Beans



## pianov (Jun 7, 2017)

I made baked beans last weekend to compliment the wonderful baby back ribs I smoked. I have made the same baked bean recipe numerous time before with excellent results. This time however, the beans were very mushy - making for something resembling a paste rather than actual beans. I've always used navy beans, as I did this most recent time.

What could be the cause of these beans going mushy - I cooked them for the same length of time, etc.?  Were they maybe old - i.e. not fresh?

Also, is there a better place on this forum to post about this question? I was looking for a "Side Dish" section, but didn't find anywhere that looked better to post.

Thanks!!!

Terry on Tampa Bay


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 7, 2017)

Were the beans canned?  Or dried then soaked?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 7, 2017)

...and if they were dried beans that you soaked, did you soak in warm or cool water? Warm/hot water can swell the dry beans so fast that the skins burst. I soak my beans in warm/hot water when I want to make New Orleans style creamy red beans and rice. When I want more whole beans, I soak in very cold tap water.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 7, 2017)

I moved your post to the "Veggies" section, as all beans are legumes, which are vegetables.


----------



## griz400 (Jun 7, 2017)

here is a batch that holds there own -- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/262496/grizs-no-fail-baked-beans


----------



## pianov (Jun 7, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Were the beans canned?  Or dried then soaked?


Dried beans, soaked overnight in room temp water.


----------



## pianov (Jun 7, 2017)

Okay, great, thanks!


----------



## pianov (Jun 7, 2017)

Okay, great, thanks!


Indaswamp said:


> ...and if they were dried beans that you soaked, did you soak in warm or cool water? Warm/hot water can swell the dry beans so fast that the skins burst. I soak my beans in warm/hot water when I want to make New Orleans style creamy red beans and rice. When I want more whole beans, I soak in very cold tap water.


Cool water (well, Florida-cool - about 70 degrees) - but just as I had every time before.....


----------

